# Ovarian pain while EBF



## JFTB1177 (Sep 9, 2008)

Is it possible to get ovulation pains when I am still EBF at 7.5 months?? Today I felt some strong pinching in my left ovary (I am very in tune with my body) but I haven't gotten AF (I got AF last time 2 months after I weaned 100%). I am still EBF (we tried solids a couple of times and my baby was NOT interested so will wait a little bit before trying again, he seems really happy on BM right now). Is it possible to get those pinches or twinges when I am still BFing around the clock, still co-sleeping, etc?? Anyone have this happen? Just trying to keep myself from getting worried that it could be something else. It lasted maybe 10 seconds and haven't felt anything since.


----------



## ~adorkable~ (Nov 7, 2007)

it is totally possible, MDC is full of ladies that got AF back while EBF and a lot of them even earlier than 7 months. if you dont want to get preggo again, use protection, dont count on EBF to do the trick 100%


----------



## JFTB1177 (Sep 9, 2008)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *~Adorkable~*
> 
> it is totally possible, MDC is full of ladies that got AF back while EBF and a lot of them even earlier than 7 months. if you dont want to get preggo again, use protection, dont count on EBF to do the trick 100%


Thanks for the reply Adorkable (I remember you from the PG board... seems like so long ago doesn't it lol?)! I haven't actually gotten AF yet, that's why the pinching seemed weird but haven't had any since that one time.

Btw your twins are so cute!


----------



## etsdtm99 (Jun 19, 2009)

it could be a number of things, O pain, or a muscle spasm or something.. for me, post-babies if i am going to ovulate, that kind of pain lingers on and off for 2-3 weeks along with cramping and CM - it is too much to ignore for at least 2 weeks and then - a week or so after it stops i get AF .. also, with my 3rd baby AF came back at 4.5 months. yup. 4.5 months while tandem nursing .. (with my first 2 kids it came back a couple months after really starting solids.. ) anyway, it is very common to have fertility symptoms on and off while breastfeeding and have it mean nothing..


----------

